# Pictures from Florida, USA



## Viaaf (Jun 8, 2008)

Will you be as jealous of what we find here as I feel about your natives? I was down in Florida, about 500 miles south of where I live, early last month. We didn't find a great quantity of reptiles, but the quality was terrific! 
Here is a pigmy rattlesnake that I found, a coral snake, an eastern diamondback rattlesnake, and a gopher tortoise.
Hope you like them.


----------



## Jewly (Jun 8, 2008)

Very impressive looking snakes and one very cute tortoise.


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 8, 2008)

gee.... your rattle snakes,look somewhat like our death adders... remarkable!
thankyou for sharing!


----------



## Deleted member 9890 (Jun 8, 2008)

love the tortoise how cute is he! and the coral snake is amazing


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jun 8, 2008)

I can never remember that verse that goes like:

Red on black - safe for Jack

Red on yellow - Will kill a fellow

I'm sure if I was ever confronted by a coral snake, I'd mistake it for a king snake :shock:


----------



## chloethepython (Jun 8, 2008)

ive heard another one
red on yellow,kill a fellow
red on black.venom lack

i love the tortoise


----------



## sassy (Jun 8, 2008)

The coral snake is truly beautiful... Much prettier than a king, in my opinion.

Nice find with the tortoise!


----------



## Viaaf (Jun 8, 2008)

*More pictures from the trip.*

Coming across the gopher tortoise and the coral snake, those were the big surprises we had. We found the coral snake crossing the road during the day, not how you expect to find nocturnal burrowing snake. Here's another picture of it that my friend Michael took.
The gopher tortoise is very endangered so seeing one at all is special. To see such a nice one was just incredible. This is a picture of of me taking a picture of it -- don't worry, we were watching for cars.
The alligator was seen by people who were there the night before. The tracks were good enough that you can see the patterns of the scalation.
The box turtle is being swarmed by mosquitoes! We found several of them and most were partly pulled back into their shells while being covered the insects. The area we were in is often burned over, the large trees aren't damaged and the undergrowth is kept low. The box turtles we found often had shells like this one, patternless and white at the top from being in a burn. There would be a clear line where the damage stopped, apparently at the level the turtle was able to dig into the soil. The gopher tortoises have deep burrows which they retreat into for protection.


----------



## carkat (Jun 8, 2008)

Love your pictures especially the gopher tortoise. Bushfires are a fact of like in Oz and it is distressing to see how often our wildlife suffers in bushfire season. It sounds like a good idea for the tortoise to be able to bury itself . Thanks for the picture showing yourself near the tortoise, it gives us an idea of its size.


----------



## Retic (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, I absolutely love land tortoises so don't hold back if you see anymore, also any nice colubrids.


----------



## tooninoz (Jun 9, 2008)

Great pics - good to see what is happening elsewhere.

Obviously some crazy kids have dug up the roadsign in the middle of the night and stuck it in on the wrong side of the road tho!


----------



## dazza74 (Jun 9, 2008)

love the pics i am jealous of you lol


----------



## callith (Jun 9, 2008)

very cool


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 9, 2008)

Viaaf said:


> Will you be as jealous of what we find here as I feel about your natives? I was down in Florida, about 500 miles south of where I live, early last month. We didn't find a great quantity of reptiles, but the quality was terrific!
> Here is a pigmy rattlesnake that I found, a coral snake, an eastern diamondback rattlesnake, and a gopher tortoise.
> Hope you like them.






hey viaaf,i went to florida about 10 years ago and was wandering about the bush and was amazed at the abundance of wildlife
i found a tortoise ,a small brown snake with a dark line down it i never found out what it was,
aligators galore
and how crazy looking are those freakin armadillos!! there everywhere


----------



## Vincent21 (Jun 9, 2008)

Awesome pictures.


----------



## BiteMee (Jun 20, 2008)

i love the eastern diamond back. nice photos


----------



## cosmotiger1 (Jul 15, 2008)

nice pics


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 15, 2008)

Awesome  I went herping in Florida last year, lots of fun  I saw a few things too, but none of what you saw. I saw Corn Snakes, an Indigo Snake (I think?), a Coral Snake mimic (not a King Snake, it was an obscure, rarely seen one, which I'd never heard of 'til Dave Barker identified the photographs I took), some 'gators, geckoes, a zillion frogs, Anoles (I'm sure you saw no shortage of those  ). I'm very jealous of the Eastern Diamond-backed Rattlesnake! That was #1 on my wanted list and I didn't find one! :cry: I wasn't going to leave the USA until I found a rattler, and managed to find a Black-tailed Rattlesnake in Texas. So awesome!

Where did you see these reptiles? In Florida I went to somewhere near lake Okachobee (spelling?) and around Daytona. I also had a look around Melbourne, mostly for amusement value! :lol:


----------



## Ducky (Jul 15, 2008)

Great pics Viaaf. Just great to see herps elsewhere in the world. Love the eastern diamondback.


----------

